# Platy Birthing problem?



## SunshinePlaty (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi there. I found five little orange platy fry in my tank this morning, and when I got home today I was so worried about catching the fry and putting them in a seperate tank that I didn't pay much attention to the adult fish (two are pregnant, so I didn't know which one had them) I just looked in there, and the one female looks like she's giving birth. I put her in a seperate tank. One fry is out halfway, it's been that way for over five minutes now since i noticed it, and the tail end of the fry is sticking our (not sure if its supose to be that way or if its backwards). For all i know the mother could have been this way for a while, or it could have just started... Does this sound like a problem or is my little fishy fine?


----------



## SunshinePlaty (Mar 14, 2009)

Awww, nevermind... She must have had it while I was typing, then ate it because there's no sign of the fry =(
hopefully she'll have more....


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

you shouldnt move your fish while there have birth it can cause major stress


----------

